# Chef's Knife



## NYWoodturner (Apr 16, 2017)

5.25 " blade of Elmax steel .104 thick, with desert ironwood burl scales and ebony liners. OAL is 10" Hardened to 59 HRC.
This knife is headed to my all time favorite chef.... Chef Rodney. @Bigdrowdy1 
Inspired by smoky goodness. One good turn deserves another !

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 8 | Useful 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 16, 2017)

Woo....thats sharp looking.
Get it....sharp....looking.


Nice one Scott. The handle looks great!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Apr 16, 2017)

Beautimus!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 16, 2017)

I love your handles!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## wombat (Apr 16, 2017)

NICE!! what's the finish on the handle?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 16, 2017)

wombat said:


> NICE!! what's the finish on the handle?


The finish is Tru-Oil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Apr 16, 2017)

Shazam! Boom baby!!! that thing is awesome Scott!! Wow!!! Looks like I ma gonna be making some more smoked sausage before to long.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 16, 2017)

Beauty! I love that handle profile.

I would've guessed mesquite rather than DI...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 16, 2017)

Very nice work Scott!!! It really turned out great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 16, 2017)

That is sweet!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Apr 17, 2017)

Wow!! I love it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 17, 2017)

Beautiful knife Scott! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## cabomhn (Apr 17, 2017)

Wow that looks awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 17, 2017)

That is one sweet knife!


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 17, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Beauty! I love that handle profile.
> 
> I would've guessed mesquite rather than DI...


Well I wasn't going to say anything, but since you brought it up, I'm pretty sure that it is not DIW

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 17, 2017)

No mistaking that smell when you sand it. It was sold to me as Arizona desert ironwood burl. I had doubts myself until i smelled it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bamafatboy (Apr 17, 2017)

Very nice knife


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 17, 2017)

NYWoodturner said:


> No mistaking that smell when you sand it. It was sold to me as Arizona desert ironwood burl. I had doubts myself until i smelled it.


yea, no mistaking the smell, unusual looking though....


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 17, 2017)

If its mesquite it would be _*perfect*_ for Rodney

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 17, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Well I wasn't going to say anything, but since you brought it up...



I've got no manners... can't take me anywhere.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Molokai (Apr 18, 2017)

Wow, great as always. Very good shaping of handle. Looks comfortable

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Apr 19, 2017)

I love it! sweet meat cutter for certain


----------



## cabomhn (Jul 20, 2017)

This is a lovely knife! I'm considering trying to make some leatherworking knives for myself and was wondering if you could help me with a couple questions. 

1. What tool do you use to get the main profile of the knife cut down to size/is there any way to accomplish this by hand?
2. Where do you source your pins and blade materials from? I'm not very well versed on good suppliers

Thanks for any help!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 20, 2017)

cabomhn said:


> This is a lovely knife! I'm considering trying to make some leatherworking knives for myself and was wondering if you could help me with a couple questions.
> 
> 1. What tool do you use to get the main profile of the knife cut down to size/is there any way to accomplish this by hand?
> 2. Where do you source your pins and blade materials from? I'm not very well versed on good suppliers
> ...


Matt - I profile the knife from a billet on a grinder. (Belt Grinder) 
For the pins I mainly use Jantz Supply -http://www.knifemaking.com/mobile/ and Isa Knifemaker -http://usaknifemaker.com. Chuck at Alpha Knife Supply -https://www.alphaknifesupply.com is also great to deal with. 

You can profile a knife by hand using hand files.... but its a bitch. I did one because I was told its the best way to learn the nuances of knife making. I will likely never do another.  If you would like you can draw your knives on steel and send them to me and I can cut the profile out for you. Or you can email me a template that will print to size and I can cut them out for you and mail them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------

